# Fab shoes for bigger feet



## monniej (Feb 17, 2006)

since we've been on this topic for a few days, i thought i'd post this article about designers recognizing that size 10 just doesn't cut it anymore. enjoy!!

*How to Buy Fabulous Shoes for Large Feet*

By Gerri Miller for iVillage

Like Tuscan villas and Hugh Jackman, beautiful shoes were things I'd salivated over in magazines and admired from afar but could never have. Finding cute pumps to match an outfit? Forget it. With size 11AA feet, I had to make do with a severely limited selection of boring, if not downright ugly, shoes in black or brown -- when I could find anything at all. But I'm happy to report that those days of footwear deprivation are over. With a great variety of manufacturers, stores and Websites catering to extended sizes worn by increasing numbers of bigger, taller women, today's size 10+ shoe fanatic can be fashionable from head to toe.

Eleven and 12 are not oddball sizes anymore," says Bob Lewis, whose Prevata line of Italian-made leather shoes is sold in those sizes at Nordstrom's and independent retailers. "I think it's a huge market, and in my own retail stores we take advantage of that tremendously," concurs Donald J. Pliner, who offers sizes 11 and 12 in his four eponymous outlets.

Stuart Weitzman, whose exquisite shoes adorn the soles of Hollywood's red carpet regulars, has earned the love and loyalty of women with hard-to-fit feet by offering a wide range of sizes in his 15 U.S. stores. "We do 3 1/2 to 12, AAAA to W, says Weitzman, who'll add outposts in San Francisco, Atlantic City and San Antonio this fall. Weitzman does a booming extended-size business via his Website and twice-yearly trunk shows in May and November, when customers can pre-order any style in their size. "It's custom made, and we don't charge any extra for it," notes Weitzman. Actress Kate Winslet, who wears a size 11M, wore Weitzman's T-strap Nighty to the Academy Awards.

Eleve by Forgotten Soles, the new custom line from DesignerShoes.com, goes a step further. "We have a virtual trunk show where women have the chance to see styles before they're actually made. We work with customers who have shopped with us before, so we can show them shoes and they can tell us what style and color they like," says company president Barbara Thornton, whose Boston store and Website cater exclusively to hard-to-find sizes. "We start at 10 1/2 medium and 9 on the narrow side and 8 on the wide side and go up to 15. We don't even carry a shoe unless it goes to size 12," notes Thornton, who can fit both the tall teenager who wants flats and the confident career woman who likes heels. "It's all about choice."

Nordstrom, with its 95 department stores nationwide and thousands of shoe styles available on its Website, maintains a commitment to extended sizes that reflects its beginnings 100 years ago as a Seattle shoe store catering to large-footed Swedes. "We try to carry sizes four to fourteen, and widths AAA to WW," says spokesperson Pamela Perret. You can get on the mailing list to be notified of special oversize shoe events and benefit from the huge national inventory. If your store is out of your size, chances are it can be ordered and shipped to you.

For fall, Perret promises a continuation of the bohemian and embellished trends, now in boots, "and what we're calling Baroque -- very decorated, rich fabrics like velvet and brocades. Skirts are huge for fall and whatever style skirt you have, we'll have lots of options."

So much choice can be overwhelming, but it's a dilemma that's way overdue. So clear some closet space and start shopping!

*Stuart Weitzman*

*Where to buy:* Stuart Weitzman stores, Nordstrom, Stanley Korshak, Neiman Marcus, Saks Fifth Avenue, StuartWeitzman.com

*Plus sizes:* 10 1/2 to 12, AAAA to W

*What's hot now:* Scrunched-down boots, booties, metallic leathers in shades of brass, pewter and anthracite, cowboy-influenced styles, moccasins in both low and high heels. "The platform and wedge are very strong for fall," says Weitzman.

*Donald J. Pliner*

*Where to buy:* Pliner stores in Beverly Hills, Miami, Las Vegas and San Jose and at Nordstrom stores, or DonaldPliner.com

*Plus sizes:* 11 and 12 M, some N

*What's hot now:* Mid-heels and flats in cassis and olive green, hair calf, camel and white mocha print and "a newspaper print with a fuchsia underlay."

*Prevata*

*Where to buy:* Harry's Shoes, Nordstrom

*Plus sizes:* 11 and 12 M

*What's hot now:* Wedges and bootie-type shoes in stretch materials combined with leather in black, camel and gray and metallics like pewter, bronze and old gold.

*Stores that stock plus-size shoes*

*Nordstrom*

*Where to buy:* 95 stores nationwide, Nordstrom.com

*Plus sizes:* 10 1/2 to 14, AAA to WW

*Brands:* Stuart Weitzman, Anne Klein, VanEli, Linea Paolo, J. Renee, Charles David, Franco Sarto, Donald J. Pliner, Kate Spade, A. Marinelli, J. Renee, Ralph Lauren, Kenneth Cole, BCBG and exclusive house brands Classiques Entier and Brass Plum

*Marmi*

*Where to buy:* 30 stores nationwide (see Website for locations), MarmiShoes.com or Catalog available at 1-800-966-2764

*Plus sizes:* 10 1/2 to 13, AAAA to W

*Brands:* VanEli, Rangoni, Sesto Meucci, Eric Javits

*Elleven Up*

*Where to buy:* 12 West 57th Street, NYC, 212-757-2154 EllevenUp.com or 866-ELLEVEN (toll free)

*Plus sizes:* 10 1/2 to 13 N to W

*Brands:* Anne Klein, Donald J. Pliner, VanEli, Claudia Ciuti

Join mailing list for sale and new style info.

*Friedman's Shoes*

*Where to buy:* 209 Mitchell Street, Atlanta, Georgia, LargeFeet.com, catalog available 800-540-6513

*Plus sizes:* 10 1/2 to 13, AA to WW

*Brands:* VanEli, J. Renee, Cianni, Paul Melian

*DesignerShoes.com*

*Where to buy:* DesignerShoes.com

*Plus sizes:* 10 1/2 to 15, AAAA to WW

*Brands:* Via Spiga, Stuart Weitzman, Anne Klein, Pancaldi, Claudia Ciuti, Donald J. Pliner, Steve Madden, custom Eleve line (also see ForgottenSoles.com for list of stores carrying them)

*Statuesque*

*Where to buy:* Catalog available, 800-367-7167

*Plus sizes:* 10 1/2 to 13, AA to WW

*Brands:* Franco Sarto, Jazz, VanEli, Pelle Moda, Moda Spana, Rangoni

*Unique Feet*

*Where to buy:* UniqueFeet.com

*Plus sizes:*10 1/2 to 12 AAAA; 10 1/2 to 13 AAA and AA, 10 1/2 to 14 M, W and selected WW

*Brands:* Cole Haan, Stuart Weitzman, VanEli, Prevata, Sesto Meucci, David Tate

*Up and Under*

*Where to buy:* UpandUnderShoes.com

*Plus sizes:* 10 1/2 to 12 M

*Brands:* Anne Klein, Stuart Weitzman, Via Spiga

*Beautiful Shoes*

*Where to buy:* Beautiful-Shoes.com

Custom shoes, made to order from your photo or suggested styles similar to Christian Louboutin, Giuseppe Zanotti, Prada and Manolo Blahnik. Pricey, but worth it for a great copy or replacing a beloved old or discontinued pair.

*Shoedini*

*Where to buy:* Shoedini.com

*Plus sizes: *10 1/2 to 12, AA to W

*Brands:* Via Spiga, Donald J. Pliner, Anne Klein, Stuart Weitzman

*Shoes.com*

*Where to buy:* Shoes.com

*Plus sizes:* 10 1/2 to 12, AAAA to WWW

*Brands:* Cole Haan, Donald J. Pliner, ViaSpiga


----------



## Liz (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks! what sucks is that designer shoes like manolos or louboutins are that they're narrow. so if i did get a bigger size, it would be too long, but still too narrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 18, 2006)

ugh! i hate that.

i love bcbg shoes and they come in large sizes, but they're sooooooo narrow and it sucks because they can be easily found at marshall's and tj maxx.

thanks for posting, monnie!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Mar 13, 2008)

It is interesting how many celebrities have bigger feet. 

Celebrity Shoe Size Welcome to Celebrity Shoe Size! This web site tracks the shoe size of many of them.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh thanks for posting Monnie,

And Jennifer, thanks... I haven't been to Marshall's or Tj Maxx in a while


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. I wear a children's 3 - 3 1/2.

Sometimes I can wear a size 5 in womens (depending on the brand). Most places I go to start at a size 6, though! I end up getting a lot of my shoes from Payless and Target. But I've been meaning to try out BCBG...they seem like they might have shoes small enough!


----------



## Karren (Mar 13, 2008)

WOW... Great to know..... and my 10 - 11's don't seem that large any more... lol I find plenty of 11's and some 12's at Value City.... Good selection and great prices...


----------



## Anthea (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm pleased more places are catering for larger feet, I am an Aust 10.5 -11 which I think is the eqivelent of a US 12 according to the charts I just looked up though Google. It can be a real pain just finding a suitable place to get shoes, especally affordable shoes. Target in Australia go to an AU11 now and I have several pairs from there, you kind of get used to getting to know where to go to find them. It can be dissapointing to find shoes you like and they dont carry them in your size which so often happens. I am lucky my foot is not too wide, but some shoes are too narrow for sure.

I do not buy shoes on line any more as I am now pretty particular in the shoe fitting right, too many past on line disasters

Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 14, 2008)

Great thread! I always thought my size US 9 to 9-1/2 feet were longer than average for a woman of my size (under 5'2"). I used to have trouble finding shoes in Asia.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jadeanne (Mar 16, 2008)

I hope I can add a little useful information.

My male shoe size is 8 1/2 or 9.

My womens shoe size is 10 W or 9 1/2 WW.

I have a couple of pairs of Cloudwalkers shoes from an Avenue store on sale for $10 each and like them.

The Avenue store near me has a selection of shoes from sizes 8 through 13, all in wide width. The regular price range is in the around $30 - 40 US, but there are regular sales.

I only wear my womens shoes around the house, so I don't know how long they would last in everyday use, but they seem to be decently made.


----------



## LovelyLeelah (Mar 16, 2008)

Im so glad that I can find shoes that actually fit now...abotu 3 years ago it was pure *hell* finding a decent looking size 11. Now, it's as easy as finding a size 8 (which by the way is really annoyingly easy)


----------



## monniej (Mar 17, 2008)

great link to the celeb shoe sizes! very interesting. excellent thread! thanks for posting! lmao~


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Mar 18, 2008)

*Thanks* monniej. Its interesting to see which celebs shoes we could fill. For better or worse I'm a perfect match for Martha Stewart in height, shoe size &amp; age etc except in our bank account size.


----------



## Darla (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL, it can be a problem. thanks for thinking about us. A lot of places only stock up to a 10. Payless usually goes up to 12 but never seems to have a good selection. I generally need an 11. but some styles i can squeeze into a 10 if i don't care about my toes, but then again where am i going anyway?

But occasionally you luck out. I found a pair of patent leather mary jane 3" heels for only $5 at a thrift store and they were brand new with tags. (well i like them)


----------



## monniej (Mar 18, 2008)

you should post a pick, darla! the only thing i love better than a hot shoe is a hot shoe on sale! lol~

thank you jacky! i actually put that link to the celeb shoes sizes in my favs! totally shamless fun!

i should say that i wear a size 11 and every shoe you see in my avatars are available in an 11. i only display shoes i can wear!:icon_chee


----------



## Darla (Mar 19, 2008)

ok sure here is the pic of my $5 specials. Now these have a little bit of a heel on them.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you for this!!! I've had 11-12 size feet for a large part of my life and I hate when stores stop selling shoes at size 10.

I mean, it's not my fault that I have larger feet, so why should I be punished for it?


----------



## monniej (Mar 19, 2008)

oooooo! i like! perfect to dress up or down! $5 you say? i would never believe it! great catch!

i hear you! nor do i want to look like my great aunt with the swollen ankles in her ortho pumps! i love her, but i ain't quite ready for that! lmao~


----------



## Rsxgoddess (Mar 19, 2008)

its about time ... i have the problem not so much as needing a larger size but a wider size most of the cute mainstream shoes i try on are too narrow for my feet ,.... so im not left with many options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Mar 19, 2008)

i hope you found someone on the list that has what you need!


----------

